# Yup, more goat pics....someone hide my camera....



## Roll farms (Jun 17, 2011)

Happiness to a goat farmer is a pasture full o' goats on tall grass.

















This is the new Sr. Nubian I got last week, I love her ears!






Gus and Edge, working hard at hardly working....






Then there are those who think they are too good to graze.  "No, we'll just wait right here for our nom-noms, pls. n thx."











Then I turned the kids loose from their pen and let them run crazy a while...

Toyota, the BoKi kid I got from Jodie....she's a bit of a porker...






This is Dallas' Darlin'....2.5 mos






This is Austin, her aunt, at 5 mos.  I'd say I got the 'type' down w/ those black boers....gonna have to put different colored collars on them, so I can tell them apart.






Moonie's the craziest of them all x eleventy billion.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 17, 2011)

Moonie is hatching her escape plan in the last pic!  Always love seeing pics of your happy, healthy herd.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 17, 2011)

Keep em coming.  I love goat pictures.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 17, 2011)

What awesome pictures. I love them. All of your goats are gorgeous.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

some one did hide my camera... Me thinks Nora has finally had enough of me.....


----------



## RPC (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the pictures....I was showing the kids who Freeneys mom is and they think she is pretty.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Jun 18, 2011)

No goats here, yet, so I live through you guys.  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 18, 2011)

GREAT LOOKING BUNCH OF GOATS!! LOVE THE PICS


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, I haven't seen anything that green in a long time. Nice looking herd.  I need to get pictures of mine, the only photo I've got of my now 4 month old junior buck was when he was still dripping wet and flopping around on the ground.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Keep the pics comming!   I love to see your beautiful goats!   

If Toy is a porker, it isn't my fault!   All of her half sibs are nice condition.  My Boki and Kiko kids don't need much grain at all.  I will wean Nefer's quads this weekend and it looks like she will wean over 90% of her body weight- no creep feeding.  

Good looking goats!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 21, 2011)

She probably doesn't *need* it...but she lives w/ 4 skinny Nubians who do so...she gets to reap the benefits.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful place you've got... with beautiful, healthy goats.   Thanks for the pictures... if you take em... we'll enjoy looking at em!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love pics of healthy happy goats, their floppy ears and mischievous looks are adorable


----------

